# KKF Fantasy Football League?



## McMan

Any interest? If so, PM me your email and I'll set it up. 

Winner gets bragging rights and, if we all kick in 20 bucks, enough to get a Maz/Wakui/Yoshi/etc.

Loser has to buy and use thrift store knives—unsharpened, straight from the tangle in the tote as found--for a week and document with pics. Or, if they have one, loser has to use their Kato


----------



## Jville

Definitely let's do it!


----------



## labor of love

Oh wow. I love it when someone volunteers to be the commish. Thanks for jumping on that grenade!


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> Oh wow. I love it when someone volunteers to be the commish. Thanks for jumping on that grenade!


Yeah, it's not everyday you get to say "collusion"...


----------



## Carl Kotte

You’re talking about that sport with the egg shaped ball, right? [emoji848]


----------



## panda

bring it


----------



## minibatataman

Carl Kotte said:


> You’re talking about that sport with the egg shaped ball, right? [emoji848]


We should start one with *actual* football


----------



## Carl Kotte

minibatataman said:


> We should start one with *actual* football



Ouch, that comment could start a war [emoji16] That said, I kind of like the idea. Fantasy Premier league?


----------



## Nemo

minibatataman said:


> We should start one with *actual* football


Ohhh... you mean soccer!


:running:....


----------



## minibatataman

Hahaha yes yes that.. even though my disdain for American football comes more from my years playing rugby, not the while naming thing. 
But to all non Americans who like actual football we should do this too, it's a great idea


----------



## Nemo

minibatataman said:


> Hahaha yes yes that.. even though my disdain for American football comes more from my years playing rugby, not the while naming thing.
> But to all non Americans who like actual football we should do this too, it's a great idea


We play a different sort of footy here:



Having said that, some of us do play rugby. But I think that those guys are sick of being beaten by the All Blacks. 

:running: (again)


----------



## McMan




----------



## McMan

We need a few more folks to get the league off the ground...


----------



## KCMande

I'll play


----------



## CiderBear

I've never played, but I'd love to join. (Always been into college ball, just got into NFL last season)


----------



## Carl Kotte

Still the egg shaped ball sport? Is the egg wiped?


----------



## labor of love

I think the NFL has become quite silly in recent years but still love the sport itself.


----------



## Jville

I figured you'd be down.


panda said:


> bring it





minibatataman said:


> We should start one with *actual* football



Merica!


----------



## McMan

I'm going to bump this thread twice a day till we fill this league...


----------



## labor of love

how many do we have in so far?
Also, I think the buy in should be 1 jhonyaki.


----------



## McMan

We’re at 7, waiting to hear from one guy, so need at least 2-3 more people to get this thing off the ground. I’m surprised there’s not more interest...

For buy-in, we could each put in a knife, winner gets first pick, second gets second pic, etc...


----------



## labor of love

Haha the league would be a very very serious league if that were the case.
@Chuckles you in? Didn’t you play w us in the past?


----------



## McMan

Shaking the tree for a few more to join, so it can get settled and organized over the weekend.


----------



## labor of love

We need more people to join the league! C’mon guys.


----------



## mc2442

I will be in.


----------



## Jville

Leggo!


----------



## labor of love

Tell your friends.


----------



## Chuckles

I’m in.


----------



## McMan

Three more people.
Let's go--be a joiner!


----------



## McMan

Got 9, need a 10th to get this thing off the ground. 
(Then two more to get to 12.)


----------



## Jville

Come on, there's got to be another player out there.


----------



## labor of love

@panda whos missing from our leagues in the past?


----------



## McMan

One. More. Person.
I'm runnin out of memes here...


----------



## ChefJimbo

PPR or standard?


----------



## McMan

ChefJimbo said:


> PPR or standard?


.5ppr if the settings allow. Otherwise standard. I don't like ppr: Kamara gets enough points as is, and good taste in 3rd tier passing down backs shouldn't lead to big points. You in?


----------



## ChefJimbo

Okay, I'm in!


----------



## Jville

McMan said:


> .5ppr if the settings allow. Otherwise standard. I don't like ppr: Kamara gets enough points as is, and good taste in 3rd tier passing down backs shouldn't lead to big points. You in?



Oh no, I love ppr, that's all I've ever played.


----------



## McMan

ChefJimbo said:


> Okay, I'm in!


And... we have a league!!
Check your PMs

When it comes to FF, seems like more people around here care about Fit n Finish than Fantasy Football!


----------



## McMan

Alert. Hurricane blew away one league member.
We need a last-minute replacement for the league to go.
PM me your email.
Draft is tonight at 915pm EST


----------



## McMan

We’re good now!


----------



## Jville

I got screwed, 10 pick ughhh.


----------



## labor of love

Aw being close to the snake is always good. I hate picks 4-7


----------



## mc2442

8, will be intersting what drops


----------



## KCMande

Definitely forgot about this draft. Hope I did OK on auto. I apologize for being lame


----------



## mc2442

computer locked me out after round 2.....will be interested in seeing team


----------



## labor of love

I handicapped myself by drafting. If I actually autodrafted my team would probably be a lot better.


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> I handicapped myself by drafting. If I actually autodrafted my team would probably be a lot better.



Yeah, I hate auto drafting, but I also am not thrilled about my pics. It doesn't help that I pick 10 that blows. I always let the projections mess with my gut feelings.


----------



## McMan

Good way to spend an hour on a monday night!


----------



## labor of love

With a 10 team league teams are supposed to be stacked. Mine just doesn’t feel that way. But also I haven’t kept up w football hardly at all just thought about maturation process for players from last season with no real insight into coaching and player changes, or rookies.


----------



## labor of love

Also, after the 1st 3 weeks or so I end up dropping like half my roster(bench) so it’s not a big deal. Free agency is how you win.


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> With a 10 team league teams are supposed to be stacked. Mine just doesn’t feel that way. But also I haven’t kept up w football hardly at all just thought about maturation process for players from last season with no real insight into coaching and player changes, or rookies.


You got Kelce AND Ertz. Golden ticket to trade for whatever you want.


----------



## labor of love

Haha I didn’t like any of the WRs that fell to me. If I had it my way I’d only draft TE and put them in WR slots.


----------



## CiderBear

Oh I'm going to do so bad ^^°

So who's who wrt the teams? I can't tell


----------



## labor of love

My team is the one with 5 good running backs and no real wide receivers.


----------



## CiderBear

Mine is the entire Rams roster


----------



## Jville

Mine is the one with its star wide receiver in contract negotiations and may not even play week 1


----------



## CiderBear

I'm so excited for the game tonight ya'll. Football is back!!


----------



## CiderBear

Sooooooo who drafted AB?


----------



## labor of love

CiderBear said:


> Sooooooo who drafted AB?


Ah yes. This is why we don’t autodraft.


----------



## McMan

CiderBear said:


> Sooooooo who drafted AB?


Looks like Chuckles is having a good day.


----------



## CiderBear

I just woke up from a nap and saw that. Lol


----------



## labor of love

If the pats can tame Antonio I’ll be impressed he’s sh!t talking machine


----------



## parbaked

I look forward to Belichick answering AB questions...


----------



## Chuckles

What does it say about how closely I follow football or news in general that I learned about this here? 

I’m gonna go check my line up.


----------



## labor of love

Antonio Brown just cant stay out of the spotlight.
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/report...d-of-raping-his-former-trainer-003725076.html


----------



## labor of love

An inside look at the pep talk I gave my fantasy team.


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> An inside look at the pep talk I gave my fantasy team.




Mine:


----------



## labor of love

How was everybody’s season?


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> How was everybody’s season?



Fu*k off


----------



## mc2442

LMAO....seems to have struck a nerve 

Overcame a awful start to still have a chance.


----------



## labor of love

mc2442 said:


> LMAO....seems to have struck a nerve
> 
> Overcame a awful start to still have a chance.


You just took down the best team in the league.


----------



## bahamaroot

McMan said:


> Fu*k off


Twice


----------



## McMan

mc2442 said:


> LMAO....seems to have struck a nerve
> 
> Overcame a awful start to still have a chance.


Ha! Nah, I was just joking.
It's was a crazy season. I'm doing my best to hold down the basement--never figured a lineup with Russ, Kamara, Chubb, and Mike Evans would put me there. 
But I'll save my real bitchin till the season's officially over 

In the meantime, best of luck to Labor and MC2442--these are our guys in the finals.
There'll be a KKF Champion in six days...


----------



## mc2442

Is that round over? The way the website reads it looks like the rounds are two weeks now. If you look at the scoreboard, round 1 is weeks 14-15 and round 2 is weeks 16-17.

And I meant my beginning of the season, I was 1-5 if I remember correctly.

And I actually loved your initial response.


----------



## McMan

mc2442 said:


> Is that round over? The way the website reads it looks like the rounds are two weeks now. If you look at the scoreboard, round 1 is weeks 14-15 and round 2 is weeks 16-17.
> 
> And I meant my beginning of the season, I was 1-5 if I remember correctly.
> 
> And I actually loved your initial response.


Yeah, you're right about timing (I think). Regardless, it's you and Labor going for it!
This year really was a wild ride...


----------



## McMan

McMan said:


> Yeah, you're right about timing (I think). Regardless, it's you and Labor going for it!
> This year really was a wild ride...


Push the pause button on my congrats. Looks like playoffs last two weeks per round, high combined score from both weeks moves on.


----------



## mc2442

Ingram got the week off to a nice start 

Jackson is just on another FF level this year.


----------



## CiderBear

It's been really fun. I suck at it, but I'm really glad I got to experience my first league


----------



## Jville

Patrick is not MyHomie. A few dang points from the playoffs, lost the tie.


----------



## McMan

to @labor of love . League Champ! Somebody buy that guy a beer.
Proof that drafting Brees and 19 Tight Ends can win championships. (Having McCaffrey and Derrick henry didn't hurt either...)


----------



## Chuckles

Congrats Labor! 

3rd place for me. Always a bridesmaid never a bride. Just couldn’t start the right running backs in the playoffs. 

Thanks for a good season everybody.


----------



## labor of love

I was very fortunate with my running backs and tight ends. I had very poor wide receivers the entire season.
Can’t wait for next season.


----------



## CiderBear

Good season, everyone. Thanks for letting me participate. Congrats labor for the champ


----------



## McMan

CiderBear said:


> Good season, everyone. Thanks for letting me participate. Congrats labor for the champ


Shout out to @CiderBear too, winner of the consolidation bracket (aka "The Toilet Bowl")!

Shout out to me, for having the most points scored against him 

And last but not least... the last-place finisher has to post a thread--topic of our choosing. So, we have to decide what that thread should be. Ideas?


----------



## CiderBear

McMan said:


> Shout out to @CiderBear too, winner of the consolidation bracket (aka "The Toilet Bowl")!
> 
> Shout out to me, for having the most points scored against him
> 
> And last but not least... the last-place finisher has to post a thread--topic of our choosing. So, we have to decide what that thread should be. Ideas?



LOL I actually didn't know I won the Toilet Bowl. Not bad for a first timer


----------



## McMan

Check your emails (not your PMs here). Season recap sent.

looks like our last place finisher might get a pass starting a thread since nobody seems too interested in making him post pics of using thriftstore knives for a week...


----------



## Chuckles

I personally would be ok with him posting that thread. 

Thanks to @McMan for running the league. I feel confident as a former KKF fantasy commissioner that this was the best run season so far.


----------



## McMan

First order of business in preparation for the 2020 Fantasy Football season:
@labor of love change that avatar back to Brees now that he got PAID.


----------



## labor of love

Meh...something like that.


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> Meh...something like that.



For a minute you were thinking it was going to be Brady werentcha?


----------



## Jville

Let's get it. At least labor got rid of Timberlake.


----------



## labor of love

Lol. Well you forced me to jump the gun on taysom, there’s still a small chance he walks.
I might’ve jinxed my saints.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Brady on his back a lot last season with a leaky front line & subpar receivers is gone. Even older than Montana when he went to the Chefs.


----------



## labor of love

Keith Sinclair said:


> Brady on his back a lot last season with a leaky front line & subpar receivers is gone. Even older than Montana when he went to the Chefs.


I’m rooting for him even though it looks like he’s heading to my division.
Belichick probably offered him minimum wage.


----------



## panda

im loving the power shifts going on right now. next season is gonna be entertaining as hell!!


----------



## Ryndunk

Unless you are a lions fan. Next season is never entertaining.


----------



## McMan

The offseason's definitely intersting...

So far the Bears grabbed a TE (Graham) that couldn't manage more than 3TDs with Aaron Rodgers, hard to see much improvement with whatever re-tread QB the Bears waste way too much money on pay.
The Texans gave up arguably the best WR (Hopkins) in the game for DJ?!
Brady, if he goes to the Bucs, is going to dink-and-dunk his way into ruing Godwin and Evans.
Entertaining is the Pats grabbing Andy Dalton and making the best of the Red Rifle.
Jared Goff's re-regression is imminent and McVay the boy wonder crashed back to earth.

Chiefs and Ravens will be crazy fun to watch. Maybe Raiders and Niners too, depending on what happens.

Did I miss anybody?


----------



## panda

how hilarious is it that da bears traded away so many picks to draft trubisky ahead of watson and mahomes??

and then bill obrien trading away the best WR in the league for an injury prone RB and a 2nd rounder, it's like he intentionally wants to keep losing.

i want brandin cooks out of LA and to land somewhere with a qb with a rocket arm.


----------



## labor of love

I see regression from Baltimore, Arizona is going to ball hard. Can’t believe someone signed Jimmy Graham, that’s hilarious.


----------



## McMan

panda said:


> bill obrien trading away the best WR in the league for an injury prone RB and a 2nd rounder, it's like he intentionally wants to keep losing.


Yup.



labor of love said:


> I see regression from Baltimore, Arizona is going to ball hard. Can’t believe someone signed Jimmy Graham, that’s hilarious.


Not only did they sign Jimmy Graham--they're paying him $16M for two years?!? Among highest paid TE in league.
Seems like every off-season AZ looks crazy. Then the season comes and they're not. Hopkins and Drake could change that. Or Murray could not develop.

T-minus 5.5 months!!


----------



## labor of love

I can’t believe GMs are still overpaying Graham.


----------



## panda

paying to land randall cobb another washed up injury prone player is one hell of a downgrade from hopkins, haha. will fuller is always hurt, so who the hell is watson gonna throw the ball to???? keke coutee was also hurt..


----------



## labor of love

Willie Snead


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> I see regression from Baltimore, Arizona is going to ball hard. Can’t believe someone signed Jimmy Graham, that’s hilarious.



Nope, Baltimore probably wins Superbowl. Jags gave away Calias Campbell SMH... Does anyone know what the heck the Texans were smoking, when they decided to trade Hopkins?? That has to be one of the most ridiculous trades I've ever heard of.


----------



## panda

Jags gonna lose ngokuorwhatever his name is so no pass rush, they're hitting reset, I think they're trying to trade fournette Also.


----------



## labor of love

Hopkins was going to want top WR pay, multiple teams were interested but then quickly realized they couldn’t pay him $22 mil per year so Texans took what they could get, otherwise they were going to release him and get nothing.


----------



## labor of love

As far as Baltimore goes, yeah I’m curious to see if lightning strikes twice. There’s another duel threat QB that I think might surprise people.


----------



## labor of love

labor of love said:


> Lol. Well you forced me to jump the gun on taysom, there’s still a small chance he walks.
> I might’ve jinxed my saints.


Sean Payton has tested positive for the corona virus. Somehow, I still jinxed the saints.


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> As far as Baltimore goes, yeah I’m curious to see if lightning strikes twice. There’s another duel threat QB that I think might surprise people.



Of course you mean Minshew... Well there is that Tyler Murray kid who just got one of the best wideouts to now throw to.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah I dunno...there’s this other guy out there that looks pretty special


----------



## panda

But can he throw or read defenses?


----------



## labor of love

panda said:


> But can he throw or read defenses?


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Remember Taysom Hill at BYU. Hawaii & BYU have Pacific island players. Many are Mormans BYU biggest rival over the years. Strong connections make epic opponents.

He overcame some bad football injuries.


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> View attachment 74437
> Yeah I dunno...there’s this other guy out there that looks pretty special



Nah, you better hope Brees stays healthy.


----------



## McMan

If you were in the league last year, check your emails. (Yeah, actually check your email--for some reason, I can't PM more than two people so I just emailed everyone.) If you weren't in the league last year but want to be this year, more shortly...


----------



## Carl Kotte

Is it still the game with the egg shaped ball we’re talking about?


----------



## Luftmensch

Carl Kotte said:


> Is it still the game with the egg shaped ball we’re talking about?



Yeah... Its a brutal game man... lots of carnage:


----------



## Carl Kotte

Luftmensch said:


> Yeah... Its a brutal game man... lots of carnage:
> 
> View attachment 86740


Ah, the wild egg chase. An allegory over life itself, ne c’est pas?


----------



## McMan

Few spots open. PM me if interested.

@Carl Kotte especially


----------



## Carl Kotte

McMan said:


> Few spots open. PM me if interested.
> 
> @Carl Kotte especially


Thank you so much McMan. That’s very heart warming. I must confess I’m simply too stupid to understand the rules of the game you call football. So I never watch it and I know nothing about the sport. Of course, if you guys are interested in beating an ignorant Swede I’ll sign up


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Thank you so much McMan. That’s very heart warming. I must confess I’m simply too stupid to understand the rules of the game you call football. So I never watch it and I know nothing about the sport. Of course, if you guys are interested in beating an ignorant Swede I’ll sign up


It's like rugby but with helmets and stuff.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> It's like rugby but with helmets and stuff.


No comprendo


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> No comprendo


Like Soccer/Futbol but you use your hands. And wear helmets. And a bunch of other differences....


----------



## Jville

Carl Kotte said:


> Thank you so much McMan. That’s very heart warming. I must confess I’m simply too stupid to understand the rules of the game you call football. So I never watch it and I know nothing about the sport. Of course, if you guys are interested in beating an ignorant Swede I’ll sign up


Usually, I would say yeah we need somebody that doesn't know anything, so that we could pencil them in for last place. But what would probably end up happening, is you making a bunch a fantastic pics and playing a bunch of sleepers accidentally and just really pissing people off.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> Like Soccer/Futbol but you use your hands. And wear helmets. And a bunch of other differences....


Je ne comprends pas.


----------



## M1k3

Carl Kotte said:


> Je ne comprends pas.


The game starts with a kickoff. The team that catches the ball is now on offense, the kicking team is defense.

The offense will now attempt to get the ball to the opposing goal line to score. The can use running plays, or passing plays. They have 4 tries (called downs) to move the ball forward 10 yards for a "1st Down". If they achieve this feat, they will start again with 4 more downs and another 10 yard goal. If they successfully move the ball down the entire field and cross the opposing goal line they will receive 6 points. At this time they have the option of kicking a Point After Touchdown (PAT) for 1 extra point for a total of 7, or they can attempt a run or pass play for 2 extra points for a total of 8. They will then have another kick off with the scoring team kicking to the previous defense team.

If at any time during their drive they fail to make the 10 yard "1st down" the defense will receive the ball at the current place and they will become offense. They also have the option of punting the ball (kicking it) if they feel they will not reach a 1st Down.

There are 4 Quarters to a game each lasting 15 minutes. At the end of the 2nd Quarter (Half time) the game stops for a break. At the end of the break, no matter where the ball was, or who had possession of it at the end of the 1st Half, the team that received the ball at the beginning of the game will kick off to the team that kicked off at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Carl Kotte

M1k3 said:


> The game starts with a kickoff. The team that catches the ball is now on offense, the kicking team is defense.
> 
> The offense will now attempt to get the ball to the opposing goal line to score. The can use running plays, or passing plays. They have 4 tries (called downs) to move the ball forward 10 yards for a "1st Down". If they achieve this feat, they will start again with 4 more downs and another 10 yard goal. If they successfully move the ball down the entire field and cross the opposing goal line they will receive 6 points. At this time they have the option of kicking a Point After Touchdown (PAT) for 1 extra point for a total of 7, or they can attempt a run or pass play for 2 extra points for a total of 8. They will then have another kick off with the scoring team kicking to the previous defense team.
> 
> If at any time during their drive they fail to make the 10 yard "1st down" the defense will receive the ball at the current place and they will become offense. They also have the option of punting the ball (kicking it) if they feel they will not reach a 1st Down.
> 
> There are 4 Quarters to a game each lasting 15 minutes. At the end of the 2nd Quarter (Half time) the game stops for a break. At the end of the break, no matter where the ball was, or who had possession of it at the end of the 1st Half, the team that received the ball at the beginning of the game will kick off to the team that kicked off at the beginning of the game.


So it’s like making love?!


----------



## labor of love

Carl Kotte said:


> So it’s like making love?!


Yes.
It’s basically 22 players banging each other for 3 hours.


----------



## Carl Kotte

labor of love said:


> Yes.
> It’s basically 22 players banging each other for 3 hours.


Ah, a classical menage á 22.


----------



## labor of love

Carl Kotte said:


> Ah, a classical menage á 22.


Caligula invented NFL football. So there’s that.


----------



## Carl Kotte

labor of love said:


> Caligula invented NFL football. So there’s that.


Maybe I know more about this thing you call football than I thought...


----------



## McMan

Bump Bump Bump.
There are a few open spots.
Trying to get this all squared away by the end of the month.


----------



## labor of love

I’m out for fantasy football. They tried to sacrifice my boy Brees to the BLM lynch mob. Screw the NFL.


----------



## panda

they are changing my teams name!! SACRILEGE.


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> I’m out for fantasy football. They tried to sacrifice my boy Brees to the BLM lynch mob. Screw the NFL.


I didn't agree with what they did to Brees either.


----------



## Jville

panda said:


> they are changing my teams name!! SACRILEGE.


Wait until they go after the Cowboys.


----------



## MoabDave

Lisa Simpson is my fantasy team whisperer. Tremble in fear.


----------



## panda

washington football team
that is so pathetic. double facepalm.


----------



## M1k3

panda said:


> washington football team
> that is so pathetic. double facepalm.


Sounds generic. Like the super generic food that used to be around. "Beer" "Soda" "Chips" "Cheese"


----------



## M1k3

For the Washington Football Team fans


----------



## Jville

panda said:


> washington football team
> that is so pathetic. double facepalm.


Whaaaaat???... I didn't think that could be real. I had to Google it. That is the wussiest move of all time. "Hey how can we not offend anyone," reply "Ugh, idk... why don't we just call ourselves the Washington Football Team.".


----------



## panda

for real. i am so ashamed of my teams lack of balls.


----------



## Jville

panda said:


> for real. i am so ashamed of my teams lack of balls.


You gotta admit Fujiyama's are definitely better than your Football -oh, wait, excuse me, let me say it right - Washington Football Team.


----------



## labor of love

We almost made it @panda 

Caucasian T-Shirt Caucasians Pride Vintage Funny Shirt https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GCG1VXP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_W4LgFbWJVTSY8


----------



## panda

Jville said:


> You gotta admit Fujiyama's are definitely better than your Football -oh, wait, excuse me, let me say it right - Washington Football Team.


at this point i'll give you that


----------



## panda

labor of love said:


> We almost made it @panda
> 
> Caucasian T-Shirt Caucasians Pride Vintage Funny Shirt https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GCG1VXP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_W4LgFbWJVTSY8


i'm gonna wear it


----------



## MoabDave

Why didn't they go for 'The Benjamins'?


----------



## mc2442

Wow, @labor of love is out....that surprises me.


----------



## labor of love

mc2442 said:


> Wow, @labor of love is out....that surprises me.


Okay I’ll stay in for one more year.


----------



## mc2442

Hmmmm.....peer pressure. Maybe there should be a PSA about FF  

Good to have you in though.


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> Okay I’ll stay in for one more year.


Leggo


----------



## McMan

Four more people needed. Paging @CiderBear.
PM me folks. Let's get this thing ready to go.
Last year's loser had to use a random santoku from TJ Maxx for a week. (I actually bonded with that knife and am still using it...)


----------



## M1k3

I'm in on the condition that @CiderBear is in.


----------



## Unstoppabo

Can I get in on this?


----------



## McMan

M1k3 said:


> I'm in on the condition that @CiderBear is in.


@CiderBear did well last year--beat me. Haven't heard from her.


----------



## McMan

Unstoppabo said:


> Can I get in on this?


Welcome aboard!
PM me your email.


----------



## McMan

Three more people needed to hit 12. Don't be shy...


----------



## Boondocker

McMan said:


> Three more people needed to hit 12. Don't be shy...



I'm an addict I'll join another league


----------



## McMan

Boondocker said:


> I'm an addict I'll join another league


Yeah! 
PM me your email.


----------



## childermass

If you would admit an European, I am willing to join.
I have no idea how FF really works and don’t know anything about drafting but hey, live and learn .
At least I know which game this is about


----------



## McMan

childermass said:


> If you would admit an European, I am willing to join.
> I have no idea how FF really works and don’t know anything about drafting but hey, live and learn .
> At least I know which game this is about


Welcome aboard!--as long as this isn't reciprocal and you don't expect me to join a Fantasy Soccer league later 
PM me your email.


----------



## childermass

McMan said:


> Welcome aboard!--as long as this isn't reciprocal and you don't expect me to join a Fantasy Soccer league later
> PM me your email.


I have no idea about soccer so you are safe .
Actually American Football is the only sport I know enough about to even think of a fantasy game.
PM incoming.


----------



## Jville

childermass said:


> If you would admit an European, I am willing to join.
> I have no idea how FF really works and don’t know anything about drafting but hey, live and learn .
> At least I know which game this is about


Dont worry ill help you. Just except the trades that i send you. They will definetely be good deals.


----------



## CiderBear

Sorry boys. Got married 2 weeks ago so the last month and a half has been a blur. 

Did you get enough players? @McMan


----------



## Ryndunk

@CiderBear. Congratulations!


----------



## M1k3

CiderBear said:


> Sorry boys. Got married 2 weeks ago so the last month and a half has been a blur.
> 
> Did you get enough players? @McMan


Congratulations!!


----------



## KCMande

I think I have the 12th spot ciderbear but you are More than welcome to my spot if you want it


----------



## labor of love

Yeah you can have my spot also. I don’t really want to participate


----------



## McMan

@CiderBear 
Let me know who you bump off 

And big congrats on your nuptials!! Hopefully you're over the hangover...


----------



## CiderBear

Nah, let one of them play. I think the next couple months I'll be distracted with life stuff anyway.


----------



## McMan

CiderBear said:


> Nah, let one of them play. I think the next couple months I'll be distracted with life stuff anyway.


I'll name my team Ciderbear!


----------



## Jville

CiderBear said:


> Sorry boys. Got married 2 weeks ago so the last month and a half has been a blur.
> 
> Did you get enough players? @McMan


Congrats!


----------



## childermass

@CiderBear: congratulations!


----------



## Carl Kotte

@CiderBear Congratulations! You’re missed around here. I wish you a great marriage


----------



## Chuckles

Congrats!


----------



## Boondocker

Congrats!


----------



## McMan

League invites sent. Check your emails.


----------



## McMan

Last minute drop-out. We need one more person.
Let's go!


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Blue horseshoe loves Az to win it all.


----------



## McMan

Chicagohawkie said:


> Blue horseshoe loves Az to win it all.


You joining then?
Suggested team name: "Anacott Steelers"


----------



## labor of love

I’m out of the league. It’s completely pointless this year. 20% of the league will get covid.
Many of the games will be canceled. Plus I’m sure they’ll do silly protests stuff and I have no interest enduring this crap for stupid fantasy football.
I’ll do a free league or something, but it’s pointless to try take football seriously (for political/pandemic reasons).


----------



## McMan

I wouldn't say it's pointless. I would say it's unusual and requires very different draft/play strategies that the norm. This ain't a plug-and-play year... This is a year where handcuffs and no-name breakouts are going to win leagues for people. I don't see these as things a downside--I think it's what going to make it an intersting year. My perspective on FF is probably the only glass-half-full perspective I have at the moment. Then again, I start x-ing off the days one-by-one from the calendar starting in Feb.

So we're at ten people now. We did a 10 people league last year. Ideally, two more people join so we can do 12.


----------



## Unstoppabo

Draft order set, lobby is open!


----------



## McMan




----------



## CiderBear

Is there an audit feature for the league? I would love to see how the CiderBears do


----------



## McMan

CiderBear said:


> Is there an audit feature for the league? I would love to see how the CiderBears do







May morph into:
The CiderBurrs
The CiderBrrrs


----------



## CiderBear

Tonight's the night, boys!!!


----------



## Boondocker

I mean we all play under the same rules and you can play while listening to the games, but whatever hill you want to die on I suppose.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Wilson 5 TD passes to the wire with Patriots. Go Hawks.


----------



## childermass

Keith Sinclair said:


> Wilson 5 TD passes to the wire with Patriots. Go Hawks.


Yes, so awesome! With a little luck he saved me an otherwise really miserable match day


----------



## McMan

Keith Sinclair said:


> Wilson 5 TD passes to the wire with Patriots. Go Hawks.





childermass said:


> Yes, so awesome! With a little luck he saved me an otherwise really miserable match day


That game was a blast to watch. And that was 5 TDs to five (or four?) different receivers. Russ was fun to watch at the end of last year, too. He's under-rated. It was cool to see Cam doing his thing too.


----------



## childermass

McMan said:


> That game was a blast to watch. And that was 5 TDs to five (or four?) different receivers. Russ was fun to watch at the end of last year, too. He's under-rated. It was cool to see Cam doing his thing too.


I would have loved to see it but kickoff was around 2:30 a.m. in Austria so that wasn’t an option 
This way it was a nice surprise when getting up in the morning.


----------



## Unstoppabo

Ugh 22 points left on the bench due to spotty cell reception  Could've still been in it this week but looks like I need a Monday night miracle. Let's go Saints!


----------



## Unstoppabo

Sorry Oddbirds!






No point adjustments please!!!


----------



## childermass

Unstoppabo said:


> Ugh 22 points left on the bench due to spotty cell reception  Could've still been in it this week but looks like I need a Monday





Unstoppabo said:


> Sorry Oddbirds!


I somehow saw it coming


----------



## MoabDave

Darren Waller, saved my bacon.


----------



## Jville

MoabDave said:


> Darren Waller, saved my bacon.


Darren Baller


----------



## Keith Sinclair

The Raiders have been junk for so many years. Darren Waller who? We didn't know who he was cuz never watched Raiders games.

Injury and substance abuse not much of career. Guess he did well last year in all those Raider losses. Said on practice squad of Ravens.

Raiders long time ago had success with others rejects. Look at Jim Plunkett after Patriots, San Francisco, he landed at Raiders a washout won two Superbowls & Superbowl MVP. Irish, Mexican, Native American mix was first non white to win SB with his Mexican coach. Neither are in Hall of Fame


----------



## Boondocker

What a close one this week! Beaten by .44 points!


----------



## Jville

Boondocker said:


> What a close one this week! Beaten by .44 points!


I was thinking the same thing man! Herbert had me sweating!!! I honestly thought i was going to lose.


----------



## MoabDave

At least you didn't leave 50 points on your bench like I did last week.


----------



## Jville

MoabDave said:


> At least you didn't leave 50 points on your bench like I did last week.


I saw that what happened. Were you the one with like 49 total points?


----------



## childermass

Jville said:


> I saw that what happened. Were you the one with like 49 total points?


Nope that’s someone else.
I hope everything is fine with him, he seems to not have changed his starting lineup since draft time .


----------



## Jville

childermass said:


> Nope that’s someone else.
> I hope everything is fine with him, he seems to not have changed his starting lineup since draft time .


Yeah, definetely hope he's alright... Wish i could of caught him with Aaron Jones on a bye.


----------



## Boondocker

I thought he was going to pull through for me, but the saints decided to throw a pass to Murray in OT. that's what put me behind


----------



## MoabDave

Oh yeah! Titans! AJ Baller Brown! I win by .86 points! 
This bye shift game day change time is crazy. I picked up AJ at noon today.


----------



## childermass

MoabDave said:


> Oh yeah! Titans! AJ Baller Brown! I win by .86 points!
> This bye shift game day change time is crazy. I picked up AJ at noon today.


Damn you! I had Brown in cue for trade this morning


----------



## MoabDave

I can't believe my luck. I'm going to win another one. I have the fewest 'points for' except for Too Late...Honyaki, who seems to have forgotten to play? And I'm going to be at 6-3. Gloat while I can, because statistics are going to take over sooner or later.


----------



## McMan




----------



## McMan

MoabDave said:


> I can't believe my luck. I'm going to win another one. I have the fewest 'points for' except for Too Late...Honyaki, who seems to have forgotten to play? And I'm going to be at 6-3. Gloat while I can, because statistics are going to take over sooner or later.


Yeah, the stars aligned for you this week...
I played Justin Jackson + Jared Cook + Corey Davis... who combine for a whopping TWO points this week.
Last week, they combined for 52.8 points.


----------



## Unstoppabo

10 days to the trade deadline. Anyone in the market for a QB? Rodgers or Watson available for a solid RB2 or WR2. Let's make some deals!


----------



## McMan

I lose the week because of this:
Murray wants to pretend he's Flutie--probably same height as Flutie too...


----------



## Chuckles

Unstoppabo said:


> 10 days to the trade deadline. Anyone in the market for a QB? Rodgers or Watson available for a solid RB2 or WR2. Let's make some deals!



I’ve got solid RB2 depth. Take a peak, need a QB.


----------



## McMan




----------



## panda

McMan said:


> I lose the week because of this:
> Murray wants to pretend he's Flutie--probably same height as Flutie too...
> 
> View attachment 103073


everyone is freaking out over this as if hopkins doesnt make insane catches on a weekly basis. i was more impressed with the throw, while running LEFT and floats a perfectly placed smooth ball.. kyler is the next russ.


----------



## McMan

panda said:


> everyone is freaking out over this as if hopkins doesnt make insane catches on a weekly basis. i was more impressed with the throw, while running LEFT and floats a perfectly placed smooth ball.. kyler is the next russ.


Hopkins made that throw look accurate  It was a decent moon ball though... 
Kyler's been crazy to watch this year. Strong arm, accurate. Has that baseball-style of throwing that Russ and Mahomes have. These next-gen Vick 2.0 hyper-mobile QBs are always one shot away from having to take a few games off. But it's a blast to watch.


----------



## childermass

Alright fellow league members...
I‘m fed up with being unable to watch a game without being annoyed that either my players don’t play at all or mess up.
So I decided to not care anymore and all my players are up for trade in case anyone wants to pick up someone. All offers will be taken so feel free to trade away your duds or injured, first come first served. I know there’s not much to be had but maybe someone sees something he might want.
It was kind of fun but for me takes away too much joy from watching the games which is kind of a negative surprise to me so I’m out of this.


----------



## panda

childermass said:


> Alright fellow league members...
> I‘m fed up with being unable to watch a game without being annoyed that either my players don’t play at all or mess up.
> So I decided to not care anymore and all my players are up for trade in case anyone wants to pick up someone. All offers will be taken so feel free to trade away your duds or injured, first come first served. I know there’s not much to be had but maybe someone sees something he might want.
> It was kind of fun but for me takes away too much joy from watching the games which is kind of a negative surprise to me so I’m out of this.


your team needs to be locked in that case


----------



## childermass

panda said:


> your team needs to be locked in that case


No problem, how do I do this?  Or do I just leave everything as it is?


----------



## childermass

To do this in the easiest and most fair way I made up my mind to do no trades, set up my roster for the last few games and just forget about it afterwards. This way my team might pose a challenge in the last few weeks or not but I will stop caring about it.
Have a nice rest of the season everyone!


----------



## Boondocker

Tight race for the playoffs. Let's go! Close matchup this week, chuckles!!


----------



## childermass

Found out I can remove myself, feeling relieved already. I didn’t expect myself to be so concerned about this but you live to learn .
Sorry for any inconvenience to everyone.


----------



## McMan

childermass said:


> Found out I can remove myself, feeling relieved already. I didn’t expect myself to be so concerned about this but you live to learn .
> Sorry for any inconvenience to everyone.


Wait what?! There's no quitting in FF. 
And this coming from the guy who would benefit most--you and I play each other in Weeks 13 and 14...


----------



## childermass

McMan said:


> Wait what?! There's no quitting in FF.


I think I already did .
Might be that I regret it in a few days but right now I’m just too pissed off by this regardless if I win a matchup or not.


----------



## Jville

childermass said:


> I think I already did .
> Might be that I regret it in a few days but right now I’m just too pissed off by this regardless if I win a matchup or not.


What is your team?


----------



## Jville

McMan said:


> I lose the week because of this:
> Murray wants to pretend he's Flutie--probably same height as Flutie too...
> 
> View attachment 103073


Hopkins was due, he has been underperforming. Another day at the office for Murray. Honestly, I thought for sure I was losing this one.


----------



## childermass

Jville said:


> What is your team?


Vienna odd birds, why, do you want it?


----------



## labor of love

This is why I decided not to participate this season. Covid sh1tshow as expected. I will return in 2021 to reclaim my crown  
Good luck nerds.


----------



## Boondocker

There's really been minimal impact. The great thing is - everyone has to adapt to this season.


----------



## Jville

childermass said:


> Vienna odd birds, why, do you want it?


Who are you kidding? You didn't quit. You just were active on the waiver wire . Sure I'll take your team. PM me the passwords etc. and I'll take care of it for you.


----------



## childermass

Jville said:


> Who are you kidding? You didn't quit. You just were active on the waiver wire . Sure I'll take your team. PM me the passwords etc. and I'll take care of it for you.


Yes, after freaking out about a spoiled matchday following a really unpleasant week I did quit. But I asked McMan to invite me again so I can at least try to not let him win week 13 and 14 .


----------



## McMan

childermass said:


> Yes, after freaking out about a spoiled matchday following a really unpleasant week I did quit. But I asked McMan to invite me again so I can at least try to not let him win week 13 and 14 .


Yup. Now that the playoffs are looking like a longshot for me, my sole motivation is to beat an Austrian


----------



## childermass

McMan said:


> beat an Austrian


We will see about that


----------



## jacko9

I like Manchester United or Liverpool


----------



## Boondocker

I do not like the idea of another owner who has money in this league taking over a second team


----------



## childermass

Boondocker said:


> I do not like the idea of another owner who has money in this league taking over a second team


Don’t worry, that wouldn’t have happened.


----------



## Jville

Boondocker said:


> I do not like the idea of another owner who has money in this league taking over a second team


Yeah I was kidding... Unless it's a possibility, then, well, of course I'm interested.


----------



## Boondocker

If that happens I'll take my money back.


----------



## McMan

Jville said:


> Yeah I was kidding... Unless it's a possibility, then, well, of course I'm interested.





Boondocker said:


> If that happens I'll take my money back.


Nobody is managing anybody else's team.
Back to your regularly scheduled program of watching my monument to line-up perfection and wondering why @MoabDave is in first place.


----------



## Jville

Im glad I got boondocker riled up. We don't have alot of trash talking, so at least this is something.


----------



## panda

Jville said:


> Im glad I got boondocker riled up. We don't have alot of trash talking, so at least this is something.


its cause I'm not in the league this year


----------



## Jville

panda said:


> its cause I'm not in the league this year


You would of definitely brought some trash talking energy.


----------



## Boondocker

<3


McMan said:


> Nobody is managing anybody else's team.
> Back to your regularly scheduled program of watching my monument to line-up perfection and wondering why @MoabDave is in first place.


----------



## MoabDave

Cue the maniacal evil laughter.
Everyone has their worst game of the year when they play me, because my Defense is so good!
Honestly, I don't know how I'm in first either. My 'points for' column is only ahead of L8 Honyaki, who hasn't really played since he beat me in game 1. Then he lost Saquan, and I guess that broke his heart.

Sooner or later the numbers are going to catch up to me.
I'm predicting I'll finish 7-7


----------



## panda

I once missed the playoffs even though I lead league in points for cause I was by a large margin lead in pts against as well.


----------



## childermass

MoabDave said:


> Cue the maniacal evil laughter.
> Everyone has their worst game of the year when they play me, because my Defense is so good!



I remember that matchup, this was when my bench outscored my active roster by almost 30 points


----------



## Chuckles

So can I put a quarterback in my tight end spot too? That seems like a messed up scenario to me. This league is losing me.


----------



## MoabDave

Unless Gronk has a lifetime record game tomorrow, looks like I'll finish 8-6


----------



## Boondocker

I'm super glad my team is doing it's best to back it's way out of a playoff spot.


----------



## labor of love

Chuckles said:


> So can I put a quarterback in my tight end spot too? That seems like a messed up scenario to me. This league is losing me.


Today the saints put a tight end in as quarterback and they did pretty well.


----------



## Chuckles

I have decent running back depth, how do I start one as my defense? Is that a league manager function?


----------



## McMan

Chuckles said:


> I have decent running back depth, how do I start one as my defense? Is that a league manager function?


It will be by the time I play you 
Taysom (TE or QB), Cordarelle Patterson (WR or RB), maybe a few other guys like that. Every year there're a few players in more than one category.


----------



## Jville

Chuckles said:


> So can I put a quarterback in my tight end spot too? That seems like a messed up scenario to me. This league is losing me.








If it helps ease your mind, it will most likely just be for this week. Next week they will probably have him as a quarterback. But i hope not.


----------



## McMan

Jville said:


> View attachment 104010
> 
> 
> If it helps ease your mind, it will most likely just be for this week. Next week they will probably have him as a quarterback. But i hope not.


Yeah, people are po'ed.
I misunderstood. I thought the beef was that he could slot into two slots. I didn't know that his points as QB could count as TE points! This is BS. I hope they clear up the settings by next week.

This from the league formatters:
"We reserve the right to strip TE/Flex and add QB if he takes over as starter during the 2020 season." 









Why Taysom Hill is tight end-eligible in fantasy football on ESPN, FanDuel but not Yahoo


Taysom Hill is tight end-eligible on ESPN and FanDuel's fantasy football and DFS services in Week 11. With Drew Brees out, that makes the sometimes-QB Hill essentially a cheat code.




www.sportingnews.com


----------



## MoabDave

Its called a Loophole, and it just closed. Just saw a notice that he's a QB now, not TE

It was against the 2L8 Honyakis anyway, so no harm no foul. I'm kind of glad I got to see that.


----------



## Jville

MoabDave said:


> Its called a Loophole, and it just closed. Just saw a notice that he's a QB now, not TE
> 
> It was against the 2L8 Honyakis anyway, so no harm no foul. I'm kind of glad I got to see that.


Yeah I was going to mention that also, but I enjoyed Chuckles passion didn't want to quench it too much. I would of left Mark Andrews in there and it was only a six point difference.


----------



## Chuckles

This is not ‘Nam.


----------



## Jville

Chuckles said:


> This is not ‘Nam.



The fantasy conundrum of Taysom Hill








The fantasy conundrum of Taysom Hill - ESPN Video


Field Yates delves into the frustrations that many fantasy managers face when considering Taysom Hill a TE and a QB.




es.pn




via @ESPN Fantasy App




__





Download ESPN Fantasy App






es.pn





Exactly, it was within the rules


----------



## Chuckles

I’m sure Mr. Yates covered it like the true politician he is. I have nothing against anybody starting him. I got hosed by a contact tracer taking out some staff by changing the rules after the fact and took it out on espn. But I’m still pretty sure espn deserved it.


----------



## Jville

Chuckles said:


> I’m sure Mr. Yates covered it like the true politician he is. I have nothing against anybody starting him. I got hosed by a contact tracer taking out some staff by changing the rules after the fact and took it out on espn. But I’m still pretty sure espn deserved it.


That's alright man, get it all out.


----------



## childermass

McMan said:


> my sole motivation is to beat an Austrian


Seems like you missed your first chance , thanks to Washington beating Pittsburgh for the first time this season.
Next one will come this weekend...


----------



## Jville

Its going to cone down to the wire for a few. That last playoff spot is up for grabs.


----------



## Chuckles

Nail biter for sure. My top two RBs got me 60 points last week and 6 this week. I mean, pace yourselves!


----------



## MoabDave

Darren 'Baller' Waller came through again. Lifetime achievement award, eh?

Can't wait to see how much I lose by in the 'playoffs'.


----------



## Jville

MoabDave said:


> Darren 'Baller' Waller came through again. Lifetime achievement award, eh?
> 
> Can't wait to see how much I lose by in the 'playoffs'.



I know your tricks. You keep talking about how your going to lose, so that you sneak in their winning. Im tired of it. For now on, i want to hear gross trash talking from you leading uo to Sunday and gross let downs on Sundays.


----------



## McMan

childermass said:


> Seems like you missed your first chance , thanks to Washington beating Pittsburgh for the first time this season.
> Next one will come this weekend...


It seemed like a good idea to Bench Corey Davis and start Benny Snell. One of my true joys in fantasy football is leaving as many points on the bench as possible, especially if it helps me lose a game I could've won...

We play each other three times this season and you've won two already. The Sachertorte trophy remains safely in Austria this year! (Or does it?--you could just be in Hoboken and the whole Austria bit could be a ruse!? Hmmm...)


----------



## McMan

I have the second-highest point tally and I'm in sixth (soon to be seventh). 
@MoabDave is going to make the playoffs with the second lowest points tally.
This is a "low points against" year not a "high points for" year. Sometimes it turns out like this.
So, I'm going to go park my car in a Walmart parking lot and spend the afternoon punching the steering wheel.


----------



## Boondocker

My team seems to be doing it's best to back out of the playoffs at the last second


----------



## Jville

Boondocker said:


> My team seems to be doing it's best to back out of the playoffs at the last second


Whats your team?


----------



## Unstoppabo

Chuckles said:


> Nail biter for sure. My top two RBs got me 60 points last week and 6 this week. I mean, pace yourselves!



Got pretty lucky with Gesicki last week! I'm going to need a bit more of that to stay in a playoff spot. GL all!


----------



## childermass

McMan said:


> One of my true joys in fantasy football is leaving as many points on the bench as possible, especially if it helps me lose a game I could've won...


Tell me about that, I think at least 50% of the games I lost have been like that .

Let‘s see, maybe you get a chance to win the Sachertorten trophy next year.


----------



## Boondocker

My team shits the bed again, start 6-1 and don't even make the playoffs. Compete bs


----------



## McMan

childermass said:


> Tell me about that, I think at least 50% of the games I lost have been like that .
> 
> Let‘s see, maybe you get a chance to win the Sachertorten trophy next year.


@childermass 
Just so it's official... here's the sachetorten trophy.
Take good care of it. I'll be coming for it next year!


----------



## Jville

Boondocker said:


> My team shits the bed again, start 6-1 and don't even make the playoffs. Compete bs


You must be the Mongers.


----------



## Chuckles

Still 22% chance. And 125pts isn’t exactly shitting the bed. 

@Boondocker


----------



## Boondocker

Chuckles said:


> Still 22% chance. And 125pts isn’t exactly shitting the bed.
> 
> @Boondocker


I'm counting on you to bring that trophy to Minneapolis @Chuckles


----------



## MoabDave

I need Chubb to score 17.75 points tonight to maintain my dominance, since big Ben kept passing to the wrong team last night.
I have trouble talking trash before I win. I'd rather be a wicked winner than a sore loser. But believe me, if I pull this off you won't be able to shut me up unless you call in the mods


----------



## Unstoppabo

Ugh, I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## MoabDave

HahahahahaHahahahahaHahahahaha

Oh yeah! Sir Nicholas CHUBB!



Unstoppabo said:


> Ugh, I have a bad feeling about this...


Don't worry, it's only the first half.


----------



## MoabDave

Told you


Unstoppabo said:


> Ugh, I have a bad feeling about this...


Looks like we both win


----------



## Unstoppabo

MoabDave said:


> Told you
> 
> Looks like we both win


I was just trying to get @Boondocker's hopes up before crushing him  Looking forward to the rematch of that horrible week 7 round!


----------



## Boondocker

Adios.


----------



## Jville

Yeessssz!!! I was stressing about this matchup. I was thinking my season was going to be over. I missed that there were Saturday games untill it was to late and thought leaving Gordon on the bench was going to haunt me. I might of played him i just didnt have time to check my lineup before that game.


----------



## MoabDave

20 minutes for Hunt and Chubb to do something, or I'm out.
I'm surprised I made it this far.


----------



## Jville

MoabDave said:


> 20 minutes for Hunt and Chubb to do something, or I'm out.
> I'm surprised I made it this far.


There you go again, acting like it gloom and doom eventhough you are nearly a lock. He kind of screwed himself leaving Geiseki in there, when he was ruled out.


----------



## Unstoppabo

I keep getting wasted Saturdays before matchups with Dave and missing last minute adjustments... poor showing regardless. Highly doubt Claypool's going to be held to less than 4 points but it happened last week!


----------



## MoabDave

[QUOTE="Unstoppabo, post: 772774, member: 26133"
Highly doubt Claypool's going to be held to less than 4 points but it happened last week!
[/QUOTE]

My fear exactly

I also wasn't expecting Carr to get hurt with 2 points on the board...


----------



## Chuckles

I picked up Jalen Hurts but didn’t put him in my lineup. Like a dummy. Bummer to see it end with the winning points on the bench.


----------



## Jville

Chuckles said:


> I picked up Jalen Hurts but didn’t put him in my lineup. Like a dummy. Bummer to see it end with the winning points on the bench.


Yeah, i would of definetely needed those Gordon points that i left on the bench, had you played him. They would of haunted me stupid Saturday games.


----------



## Boondocker

Been a while since I've been through a season where do many teams won so many games


----------



## childermass

@McMan , it seems like we will meet again this weekend. Time to split the Sachertorte evenly


----------



## Unstoppabo

Damn, it hurts losing a winnable one due to hangover. Looks like the championship game is going to be close, GL Dave & Ramon!


----------



## Jville

Unstoppabo said:


> Damn, it hurts losing a winnable one due to hangover. Looks like the championship game is going to be close, GL Dave & Ramon!


Yeah, had you played pretty much any tight end that was playing you probably would of won.


----------



## MoabDave

Thanks for the best wishes.
My only hope is my Defense continues to bring out the worst in my opponents.


----------



## MoabDave

Unstoppabo said:


> I keep getting wasted Saturdays before matchups with Dave and missing last minute adjustments... poor showing regardless. Highly doubt Claypool's going to be held to less than 4 points but it happened last week!


Holy smokes! Kamara! Apparently that's the 4th most fantasy points ever. My defense did it's job last week. 
Timing is everything.
My QB dilemma this week... Is Carr really hurt? Is Mariota playing? What are the chances Trubisky scores his predicted 19 points? Is big Ben going to do anything?
With the championship on the line I actually care...


----------



## Jville

MoabDave said:


> Holy smokes! Kamara! Apparently that's the 4th most fantasy points ever. My defense did it's job last week.
> Timing is everything.
> My QB dilemma this week... Is Carr really hurt? Is Mariota playing? What are the chances Trubisky scores his predicted 19 points? Is big Ben going to do anything?
> With the championship on the line I actually care...


You should play Tebow. He's going to go off this week!


----------



## Unstoppabo




----------



## Jville

Damn, i was torn about who to start at QB. Im kind of wishing i started Brady. It looks like he is about to balll out.


----------



## MoabDave

Please read all following posts in your best Eeyore voice


3 more points and Evans is having a career day.


----------



## MoabDave

(Remember, Eeyore voice)
Oh well. It was fun while it lasted.
Unless AJ Brown has a lifetime day, and Cole Beasley has negative yards tomorrow, and Buffalo gets shut out, @Jville is the winner.


----------



## Jville




----------



## Jville




----------



## MoabDave

I see you were nervous about the possibility of your Buffalo defense and Cole Beasley scoring negative 17.08 points... Heh heh.


----------



## Jville

MoabDave said:


> I see you were nervous about the possibility of your Buffalo defense and Cole Beasley scoring negative 17.08 points... Heh heh.


I mean, do you kneel at the one and let the clock run out, or score the touchdown and give them the ball back.


----------



## McMan

Alright, gents, 2020 KKF FF is in the books. 
@Jville takes the championship, with @MoabDave in second.
If you had Kamara, Cook, Henry, Adams, Kelce, Mahomes, then you weren't in the finals. Craziness.
If you have McCaffrey warming the pine for most of the season then... you just won the league!

See everyone in nine months.


----------



## Jville

I somewhat regret not talking more smack. It would of made this victory a little sweeter, but i was trying to stay under the radar. I was not looking forward to play Min Newfies in the playoffs. He was the least one I wanted to face. I was thinking I was going to be a one and done in the playoffs. Then, when i was going against Dave, i was nervous because everything seemed to go his way. Im thankful that his defense wasn' t enough! Although, i believe i still had one of my worst games and somehow played alot of the wrong guys. But I guess i was lucky enough to be playing Dave, because all the messing with my lineup would of gotten me cleary beat by NYC. I did the math and it would of been super close had i just played my regular team (except subbing Brady), but he still - i think - would of edged me by maybe a point. Anyways, it was fun, glad i played. Special thanks to Mcman for persuading me to play!!


----------



## McMan

Who's in this year?


----------



## childermass

I am


----------



## Jville

Guess I got to defend my crown? Or I could go out like Manning, Champion.


----------



## MoabDave

I'll give you all a chance to fight me again.


----------



## mc2442

I am always a gluten for punishment


----------



## LewRob80

I’d be in this year! League size and point structure?


----------



## Carl Kotte

Is it egg time again?


----------



## childermass

Carl Kotte said:


> Is it egg time again?


Yes


----------



## McMan

LewRob80 said:


> I’d be in this year! League size and point structure?


.5ppr and (ideally) 12 people


----------



## McMan

Carl Kotte said:


> Is it egg time again?


----------



## Jville

McMan said:


> View attachment 134491


Dikta!! Da Bears!!


----------



## LewRob80

McMan said:


> .5ppr and (ideally) 12 people



sounds great, I’d be in if there are slots available!


----------



## TSF415

I'm in if theres space


----------



## McMan

Half way there...

@childermass 
@Jville 
@MoabDave 
@mc2442 
@LewRob80 
@TSF415


----------



## ThePhenom

If spots are open, I would like to play this year.


----------



## Unstoppabo

I'm in


----------



## McMan

Me
@childermass
@Jville
@MoabDave
@mc2442
@LewRob80
@TSF415 
@ThePhenom 
@Unstoppabo 

Three more people...


----------



## childermass

McMan said:


> Three more people...


Come on, don’t miss your chance to win this year’s Sachertorten trophy


----------



## McMan

3 more people makes 12... Let's go!

I forgot to mention, winner gets this:


----------



## Jville

I don’t know that I will be playing this year. Between things I’m hearing go on in the NFL and things that people are saying on the COVID thread. I think I may opt out, or like Deandre Hopkins said, I’m questioning my future concerning the NFL.


----------



## McMan

Jville said:


> I don’t know that I will be playing this year. Between things I’m hearing go on in the NFL and things that people are saying on the COVID thread. I think I may opt out, or like Deandre Hopkins said, I’m questioning my future concerning the NFL.


Didn't you win last year?!


----------



## Jville

McMan said:


> Didn't you win last year?!


Yeah


----------



## McMan

Alright... we're at 8 people. We did 10 last year, so we need two more people. Ideally, we could get four more to hit 12 people. Don't be shy!


----------



## McMan

We need one more person ASAP. C'mon, just jump onboard. It's fun. It's football.

Paging @CiderBear


----------



## cawilson6072

In!…and so confused at the same time!


----------



## McMan

Nice! We've got 10!


----------



## childermass

Awesome! I've been spending the last week setting up my auto draft because the draft time is a little  for me as only European. I'm really happy I didn't do all the brain work in vain . Now let's keep that draft coming and let me see what I end up with.


----------



## Jville

After, I got a taste of that preseason and Trevor Lawrence, the urge is there.


----------



## mc2442

Has a date been set yet? I have a draft 9/2 at 5PT so preferably it would not interfere with that. As that is more money I would be auto drafting again.


----------



## McMan

mc2442 said:


> Has a date been set yet? I have a draft 9/2 at 5PT so preferably it would not interfere with that. As that is more money I would be auto drafting again.


Nope, won't interfere. Check your email


----------



## mc2442

My bad, it got buried in emails. Great that it will not conflict. Let me know when you want to receive payment, if the league is set for sure.


----------



## McMan

mc2442 said:


> My bad, it got buried in emails. Great that it will not conflict. Let me know when you want to receive payment, if the league is set for sure.


It's set--thankfully. Just emailed ya.


----------



## damiano

Wowzers is this fantasy football premier league?! If so, is there a competition I can join? I have a team already.. Bang average score until now lmao..

Edit: quick glance over previous pages suggests it is not...


----------



## mc2442

Yep, the American version. Not sure why they ever choose the name, especially because back then it was 3 yards and a pile of dust.


----------



## TSF415

Well that was a hell of a game to start this off.


----------



## mc2442

Crap, was about 2 minutes too late seeing Cook was out. Early indications were that he would play. Stupid mistake and a gift to my opponent.


----------



## McMan

mc2442 said:


> Crap, was about 2 minutes too late seeing Cook was out. Early indications were that he would play. Stupid mistake and a gift to my opponent.


Same thing happened to me in another league. Whoever grabbed Mattison went to the bank today...


----------



## TSF415

I lost Saquon today after 9 yards but I’m losing by 100 points so I don’t think it would have mattered.


----------



## childermass

mc2442 said:


> Crap, was about 2 minutes too late seeing Cook was out. Early indications were that he would play. Stupid mistake and a gift to my opponent.


Didn't really make a difference it seems.



TSF415 said:


> I lost Saquon today after 9 yards but I’m losing by 100 points so I don’t think it would have mattered.


Yes that sucks!
I'm having an absolutely crazy week, especially after the shootout between Chargers and Browns.


----------



## mc2442

McMan said:


> Same thing happened to me in another league. Whoever grabbed Mattison went to the bank today...


That makes it sadder, I picked up Mattison in week 1-2, he is a solid handcuff.


----------



## MoabDave

Well, that was fun. I hope my players never learn my home address because most of my draftees had season ending injuries. I couldn't even win when my opponents didn't fix their rosters to account for bye weeks. Week 12 five of my players had the worst games of their careers and I scored 46 points! I was trying! I must be a terrible coach.
Here's to better luck next year.


----------



## childermass

MoabDave said:


> Well, that was fun. I hope my players never learn my home address because most of my draftees had season ending injuries. I couldn't even win when my opponents didn't fix their rosters to account for bye weeks. Week 12 five of my players had the worst games of their careers and I scored 46 points! I was trying! I must be a terrible coach.
> Here's to better luck next year.


It was devastating to watch but you fought until the bitter end. 
Trading you Hubbard and Claypool for Mike Williams must have been one of the worst ideas I ever had and it did't even help you as much as I thought


----------



## MoabDave

Wait! It gets even better!

Unstoppabo didn't even adjust his lineup for injuries and COVID this week, spotting me 3 players. Unless Gesicki has an all time career day, I still lose!


----------



## LewRob80

Well congrats the Vienna Odd Birds! As a benefactor of Kamara’s Christmas game last year to win a ship I’ll definitely accept this loss against Chase’s 50 burger! See ya’ll next season!


----------



## childermass

Thanks for the early congratulations although it’s not over yet 
Chase really delivered when it mattered most, I‘m kind of glad I refused your trade proposal mid season


----------



## LewRob80

Yeah that definitely woulda been a different season!


----------



## McMan

Congrats to @childermass--who simultaneously managed to be both Austrian and very good at Fantasy Football 

Eight months till we do it all over again!


----------



## childermass

I‘m really excited that I was able to win this year‘s championship, I wouldn’t have thought so after some terrible draft picks (along with some really nice ones) and a suboptimal start into the season. It was a hard fought battle but in the end it payed off.

I hope to take part in this year’s tournament as well and am looking forward to playing you guys again!

Thanks everyone for a really fun fantasy football season.


----------



## LewRob80

Glad to have been involved and come so close! Looking forward to next year!


----------



## ThePhenom

Congrats to the Odd Birds! Monster team and deserving win! 

I'm guessing that goulasch is going to be a bit tastier this week!


----------



## MoabDave

I fought hard to avoid last place, and was quite successful! Last year I took second because everyone had their worst game when they played me, this year I had my worst game every game! Plus 6 or 8 season ending injuries... Next year I'm taking into account durability.

Congrats to the Odd Birds! Well Done!


----------



## McMan

Whoah--trades! 
2023 is already shaping up to be an intersting one...


----------



## LewRob80

For sure! It’s making dynasty quite interesting! So much movement


----------



## mc2442

Add in the reduced OTAs and veteran work in camp and preseason games and we will have to, most likely, take leaps of faith on some players/teams. Even upgrades don't always click in new situations. If we have no further clarity on potential Watson suspensions, I wonder where he will go. Wilson, Adams without Rogers, will Brady's arm finally fall off.....it will be an interesting season.


----------



## ch_br

@McMan Is there room for me to play in this league for the 2022-23 season?


----------



## McMan

ch_br said:


> @McMan Is there room for me to play in this league for the 2022-23 season?


Sure. The more the merrier.


----------



## ch_br

McMan said:


> Sure. The more the merrier.


 Thanks,

Please add me to the list then..


----------



## McMan

Few spots open. PM me if you want to join world's most polite FF league.


----------



## Jville

Did you put me in?


----------



## McMan

Jville said:


> Did you put me in?


Will do


----------



## McMan

Hoping for two more people...
PM me if interested.


----------



## MoabDave

C'mon folks, you know you want to...


----------



## McMan

Now only need *one more person*.
C'mon... Letttttttttttt's go.
Otherwise, I'll have to start shipping parcels to Canada


----------



## mc2442

Chances on a 12 team league this year?


----------



## McMan

mc2442 said:


> Chances on a 12 team league this year?


We just hit 12!
I was a day away from posting stale "The League" memes. Glad I didn't have to resort to that (yet!)


----------



## mc2442

I should re-watch the first couple of seasons of that. Thanks as always of leading this!


----------



## ch_br

McMan said:


> Few spots open. PM me if you want to join world's most polite FF league.



I'm curious as to how its so polite?


----------



## Jville

This is BS!! I had waiver wire claims in for today two of which were Josh Reynolds and Corey Davis. And it didn’t give me either of them but have LOL both, ***!! Also I was before him so I should of had preference. There was a glitch.


----------



## labor of love

I’ll drop Reynolds for you. But we have to time this up so no one else grabs him


----------



## childermass

labor of love said:


> I’ll drop Reynolds for you. But we have to time this up so no one else grabs him


Just trade him guys


----------



## labor of love

childermass said:


> Just trade him guys


That’s a good idea. Jville just trade me whoever you were gonna drop for Reynolds


----------



## labor of love

Also, I don’t know which of you has Kyle Pitts but please stop attempting to trade him for players that actually put up points this year


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> That’s a good idea. Jville just trade me whoever you were gonna drop for Reynolds


Hey I appreciate that, but here is the thing. I should of received Corey Davis. It is saying on the waiver report that i would of exceeded my rooster. That is not true at all and is a complete glitch. You can see that I dropped Javonte Williams, which blows but anyways, on Oct 4. I clearly had a rooster spot open 100 percent. There was some glitch in the system that misread it. Because 100 percent should of acquired Corey Davis.


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> Also, I don’t know which of you has Kyle Pitts but please stop attempting to trade him for players that actually put up points this year


Shut yur mouth


----------



## labor of love

That’s fine, just send me the trade whenever you have time


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> That’s fine, just send me the trade whenever you have time


Thanks man, that's good sportmanship. BTW, can you throw in Mahomes? And:


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> That’s fine, just send me the trade whenever you have time


Hey man, I sent it.


----------



## Jville

childermass said:


> Just trade him guys


You soo smart


----------



## mc2442

I was wondering about that trade alert in my email. Those 2 players being traded for each other made very little sense.


----------



## labor of love

Palmer isn’t bad. Especially as my wr6 lol, I don’t really mind.


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> Palmer isn’t bad. Especially as my wr6 lol, I don’t really mind.


Yeah, he may end up being good, but I decided to roll with CD.


----------



## labor of love

I have Pitts in my other league, pretty sure whenever Mariotta gets benched for the rookie he’s going to go off. But he’s a sit for now, really killing me


----------



## Jville

labor of love said:


> I have Pitts in my other league, pretty sure whenever Mariotta gets benched for the rookie he’s going to go off. But he’s a sit for now, really killing me


I am desperately hoping they bench Mariota.


----------



## LewRob80

Pitts is definitely rough as a redraft asset. Arthur smith has no idea what to do with him


----------



## labor of love

LewRob80 said:


> Pitts is definitely rough as a redraft asset. Arthur smith has no idea what to do with him


Multiple problems-teams are putting their number 1 corner on Pitts, he only runs deep routes, Mariotta doesn’t want to throw deep unless Atlanta is behind.
I was expecting Atlanta to struggle this year and for Pitts to feast in garbage time but they’ve been somewhat competitive so Pitts hasn’t been much of a factor. Unfortunately he’s ruled out this week against Tampa, Would’ve been a nice start.


----------



## LewRob80

labor of love said:


> Multiple problems-teams are putting their number 1 corner on Pitts, he only runs deep routes, Mariotta doesn’t want to throw deep unless Atlanta is behind.
> I was expecting Atlanta to struggle this year and for Pitts to feast in garbage time but they’ve been somewhat competitive so Pitts hasn’t been much of a factor. Unfortunately he’s ruled out this week against Tampa, Would’ve been a nice start.


They are treating him as the #1 and bracketing / sliding lockdown corners onto him. Which is east to do with how much he lines up outside. If he was playing inline more the bracket coverage is harder/ can be defeated by run/play action.


----------



## mc2442

Well I'll be damned, I think I took it this year.


----------



## Jville

mc2442 said:


> Well I'll be damned, I think I took it this year.


Congrats… this year was so frustrating.


----------



## MoabDave

mc2442 said:


> Well I'll be damned, I think I took it this year.


Let me be the second to congratulate you. Looking at the stats I see you were#4 in points scored and #1 in fewest points against.

I am reaffirmed in my conviction that luck and injury plays the dominant rule in deciding the winner.

But still, congratulations!


----------



## Keith Sinclair

No matter what to win in a year like this is 
Is something. Congratulations


----------



## labor of love

Fun season everybody!


----------



## LewRob80

Was a good season! Congrats! 2 years in a row of most points for/best record, and losing again. Team showed up week 17 instead of 16!


----------



## mc2442

Thanks for the season all! And yes, luck and avoiding major injuries matters more than anything.


----------



## labor of love

Does anyone have any take always from this season in fantasy? I’ve always tried to secure a top shelf TE in the first 2-4 rounds but it seems like the position is becoming somewhat irrelevant in terms of fantasy and week to week consistency.
Essentially draft kelce early or just take whoever is left rounds 9-15.
I also feel like drafting QBs early is becoming kinda a waste too. I mean I took Mahommes and I’m happy with him but with the amount of injuries week to week to RBs and WRs has become to overwhelming seems like it’s just better to draft skill position depth early and roll with whoever is still hanging around at QB in 6th-8th rounds.


----------



## mc2442

I am definitely a fan of waiting to draft a QB. This was a very odd year for TEs, at least from what my addled brain remembers over the last few years. Kittle and Waller definitely let folks down, but there were other disappointing TEs as well, either due to injuries or QB/offensive issues.
It has continued to become more about receivers than any other position, tho I still go RB early and often.


----------



## McMan

I think this year, maybe more than years past, depended on having a solid draft. It seems to me there were fewer break-out stories and more disappointments.

QBs—Yeah, this year was all about value in QBs drafted very late or picked up off the wire. Top-10 finishers included Cousins (145th), Goff (166th), Justin Fields (159th), Geno Smith (wire).
What do Tom Brady, Justin Herbert, Lamar Jackson, Aaron Rogers, Russell Wilson, Kyler Murray, and Dak Prescott all share in common? They all finished below top-10 but were drafted at premium spots.

RB—The bell-cow back was back! This year was volume, volume, volume.

WR—Great year for WR2 depth. Points difference between 1st and 10th WR was 100 points. Between 11th and 20th was 20 points. But also a difficult year since much of the expected WR1 work was spread around.

TE—Kelce would have finished as WR4. 2nd TE was 85 points behind Kelce.

DST—Difference between 1st and 7th DST was 65 points. Difference the 8th and 18th defense was 12 points.


----------



## labor of love

Yeah. I’ve been using the “zero rb” strategy for a long long time. Just stacking top tier QB TE and WR then grabbing later round rbs (Patterson types) and keeping an eye on break out free agents. I definitely agree outside of Kenneth walker and more recently Jerick McKinnon there wasn’t much more than decent bye week replacements to be found.


----------



## mc2442

@McMan 
Thanks again for running the league again!


----------



## McMan

Alright gents, 2022  is complete. Congrats to @mc2442 !

August 2022: Tyreek Hill will decline without Mahomes. Christian McCaffrey will get hurt as usual.
January 2023: When neither of these things happen... you win the league.

T-minus eight months till the 2023 draft...


----------



## Jville

2nd and 3rd round of draft really hurt me.


----------



## brimmergj

Thanks for a great season folks. Was a bummer to start out strong and not hold it throughout the season. Congrats to the Champ! Looking forward to next season


----------

